# Darwins eyes open first!



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

One of my little rats eyes opened today, it was Darwin, a little black one that I happen to be keeping. [=


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Awe :3
I love that name, it was the name of my rat Who just passed away recently.


----------



## nzumbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Aww. I have a Darwin too. We kept him 'cause he was the fattest little bub =]


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

This is my Darwin.










I would say he has one of the best personalities of all the rats I have had.
He is also incredibly smart for six weeks.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The rat that I have as my Avatar was my Darwin.


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

Aw, he looks a little like my girlie Lily.


----------

